# Taking Video



## runandhide05 (Sep 20, 2011)

Has any one else ran into this problem? Or am I just spoiled coming from the dx, which in my mind was a almost perfect phone, 
When talking video its hard to notice while u are shooting the video, but easily notable watching the video the camera goes in and out of focus alot! And sometimes never regains focus and the rest if the video is out of focus


----------



## adroidman (Jun 29, 2011)

Don't have that problem on video but I do with pictures. Its a known bug and it should be included in the next official OTA or so I've been told


----------



## runandhide05 (Sep 20, 2011)

adroidman said:


> Don't have that problem on video but I do with pictures. Its a known bug and it should be included in the next official OTA or so I've been told


ok today was just the first day i really used that video to record my apt burning to the grown and when i watched it at my parents i noticed that damn video was crap.
http://db.tt/hGCvNmUZ
Video I'm referring too


----------

